# 30cm Cube Journal



## brapbrapboom (Sep 2, 2009)

First look onto my 30cm cube project. I really wanted to make it as simple as possible..

Plant list for now are:
Crypt Parva
Java fern

Will be adding:
Crypt balansae
Java fern, narrow leaf

As for the livestock I was thinking of putting in some CPD's.

Any comments/suggestions are much welcomed! After all, I do need some comments on how to make it as a nice planted tank!

What do you guys recommend on a good background plant?


----------

